# Some videos of the dogs working



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Varro doing some off leash heeling, a little wide at the end but god for a 2 year old bean head intact male with 2 brain cells! LOL






Working sit, down, heel, and back up






Doing bitework, he's coming along nicely. At the end he didn't want me to be in heel but we're getting there.






I have more to post but I'll do them in the morning


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Barca nosework, he wants to go play in the boxes and why he runs at the end of the leash lol

Barca nosework 9-2-12 video 1 - YouTube

Venom doing nosework

Venom nosework video 1 - YouTube

Rain nosework

rain nosework. - YouTube

I'm very pleased with all the dogs I've bred the last few years. They are showing good drive in what I work them in and they all have really good noses.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

So nice! Xena passed her Evaluation this Sat. The trainer had been gone the last couple weeks so we hadn't been able to go out. Shes in heat now so will not be back until after this week. Crixus is in heat too, but when shes done I am taking her to see if we can get her to engage with the trainers....We'll see lmao. At first they thought Xena had no drive because she just stared at them, but I was like watch and took the toy and it was on! I would then get close to the trainer and pass it off, she just didn't want to work with him.

Spock will go out this weekend or next for his Evaluation. Slowly, but surely!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY I'm sooooo happy!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Venom heeling, such a great little girl at 12 months.






Her doing nosework

Venom nosework 9-2-12 video 2 - YouTube

Venom nosework 9-2-12 video 3 - YouTube

Barca nosework

Barca Nosework 9-2-12 video 2 - YouTube

Barca nosework 9-2-12 video 3 - YouTube


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> So nice! Xena passed her Evaluation this Sat. The trainer had been gone the last couple weeks so we hadn't been able to go out. Shes in heat now so will not be back until after this week. Crixus is in heat too, but when shes done I am taking her to see if we can get her to engage with the trainers....We'll see lmao. At first they thought Xena had no drive because she just stared at them, but I was like watch and took the toy and it was on! I would then get close to the trainer and pass it off, she just didn't want to work with him.
> 
> Spock will go out this weekend or next for his Evaluation. Slowly, but surely!


Are you doing evals with Lower Lassen? Just curious, I've been trying to find a sch club locally. The one I'd absolutely LOVE to work with is too far to go regularly. Well at least on the current budget. Good luck with your other guys and gals, glad the first eval went well!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey Holly how is spock with the flirt pole and have you done WP with him?


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

Your videos are always so impressive and a joy to watch.

Any advice for a dog that sort of lags behind in a heel?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Celestial88 said:


> Are you doing evals with Lower Lassen? Just curious, I've been trying to find a sch club locally. The one I'd absolutely LOVE to work with is too far to go regularly. Well at least on the current budget. Good luck with your other guys and gals, glad the first eval went well!


Sierra Canine.



performanceknls said:


> Hey Holly how is spock with the flirt pole and have you done WP with him?


He does drag training and is ready to pull when hes 2. I don't do anything but drag weight before that. He'll be a good puller. He's great on the flirt and spring pole. Our main issue is I have to go get different toys. The toys I use are not what they use in training and the dogs don't care for the other toys.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Go here to buy tugs and balls
Police K9 Equipment - BITE SLEEVES, BITE SUITS CANINE, WORKING DOG, MILITARY, POLICE, EQUIPMENT,

Ball on a rope 2.5 with handle
Elite Working Balls: Polce K9, Military K9 and Schutzhund Working Dog equipment

put them on the end of the flirt and back tie the dog to a tie out.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> Sierra Canine.


Very cool! They train on Truehaus' property a lot from the looks of it. If you're going out there you'll probably love it, they've got a very very nice set up. The folks are pretty friendly as well. Or at least, a lot of the photos are taken on their property.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Celestial88 said:


> Very cool! They train on Truehaus' property a lot from the looks of it. If you're going out there you'll probably love it, they've got a very very nice set up. The folks are pretty friendly as well. Or at least, a lot of the photos are taken on their property.


They have training at Drescherhaus every Sat morning. That's where I have been going. great bunch of people and not a single issue with APBT's from any person so far that's come out. Everyone actually really really likes them because my dog don't have to be approached with caution lmao.



performanceknls said:


> Go here to buy tugs and balls
> Police K9 Equipment - BITE SLEEVES, BITE SUITS CANINE, WORKING DOG, MILITARY, POLICE, EQUIPMENT,
> 
> Ball on a rope 2.5 with handle
> ...


Perfect! Just ordered some goodies


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

When are you taking Crixus? let us know how it goes tomorrow!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> When are you taking Crixus?


When shes not in heat.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

um update on training today? lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I didn't go out today, I have been sick for days and just couldn't pull my energy up this morning. Good thing I didn't head out anyway since later I went to go to the store down the road and my van broke down. It will go to to the shop Mon.

It would not have been good for us to break down on the way out to training.

Spock should have no trouble, he's got the most drive of the 3. Crixus is the only one that I don't know if shes going to snob them. I know she has drive, but getting her to show them......

That K9 site was fast about getting my order together and shipped, so I will have a chance to work with her on those toys before she goes out.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Put her on a back tie and put the tug on a flirt pole and get her going after it. She did great with me when I was taking her to schutzhund so she should have no problems. Hope you feel better!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes got a ton of drive. I was working her tonight and was thinking if I can get her to do what she does for me for them it will be on. She has the potential to do the best out of the three IMO. She is an amazing little dog....when she feels like it lmao. Her out is also doing great now too. 

I have started that with a back tie. They told me last week to do that. I am going tomorrow morning to the feed store to get a new flirt pole set up ( I have one, but I want to upgrade). My stuff from the K9 place should arrive Thurs. They had awesome stuff at excellent prices.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah I love ordering from Elite K9 they are awesome and have good CS if you ever need anything.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I would like to watch all this in person! Such fun! And it's great to see The dogs know they are doing a good job


----------

